# Gentleman Blackberry Whiskey



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Made a batch back in June. Going to sip on a few tomorrow night!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

For some reason,your post made the hair on the back of my neck stand up.Waiting for when you can see good enough to give us a report.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Recipe?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

peckerwood said:


> For some reason,your post made the hair on the back of my neck stand up.Waiting for when you can see good enough to give us a report.


I still think the jury is out on this one. Recipe calls for a minimum of 6 months aging and better if a year. I made the first batch back on June 19th and plan to crack the next bottle on July 4th. I think it needs some more aging. I like to drink small batch bourbons and ryes. I was expecting it to taste more like a liqueur and to me it has more of a scotch taste to it. Been sipping it throughout the afternoon and nibbling at the blackberries and it is a taste you have to acquire like scotch. Going to try some of the blackberries on vanilla Blue Bell tonight. 

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2011/aug/31/how-make-blackberry-wine-whisky


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

"Preserved" blackberries on vanilla Blue Bell--now we're getting somewhere! BTW, what varieties of blackberries do you raise?


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Natchez, Navaho, Arapaho and planted a few Ouachita this fall. The first three produce well. The Arapaho makes the bigger/plump type berry out of the three.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Good assortment-I believe those are all thornless? I tried some variety of thornless several years ago, no luck. Have stayed with Brazos since--definitely not thornless! Planted some Rosborough last year, want try try some Kiowa this year if I can find them. Might try some Arapaho if I find them. Thanks for your info and Happy Garden Year!


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Is that from a sugar wash?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

So do you use the Yellow Rose Rye with the berries??


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

wet dreams said:


> So do you use the Yellow Rose Rye with the berries??


 I would never use a small batch rye or bourbon to make this. Use the cheapest whiskey you can find. I used McCormick's that I purchased at Specks.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Made 4 mason jars worth of blackberry whiskey because of this thread. Went and bought 9 plastic containers of berries for 99 cents on Monday; now, all the sugar is dissolved and the jars are in the pantry for aging. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Those $.99 blackberry packages are a great bargain...but danged if I'm going to waste them on whiskey when they are so good right out of the box and in blackberry cobbler and blackberry jelly...yum....but if someone had some extra BBW it would be interesting to try.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

No offense man but this recipe is wrong on so many levels. Maybe try going for an 12% ABV wines.. adding junk to berries will produce, junk. At least do a strip run on the mckormicks to clean it up but even then you got your process in not the right order there... Just sayin. Still fun to mess around I guess.


----------

